# A ViP211 Video Sync problem, not lip sync



## shoguy_95 (Apr 5, 2006)

Along with all the other problems that I have read about, the lip sync, the black screens, the switch incompatability, etc..., I have been experiencing a problem that no one else has addressed yet. My 211 will lose sync with my projector when there is a white flash on the screen. As the flash is occuring, the projector goes to black, finds the signal again, and re-syncs. This takes about 5 seconds each time it happens. This occurs wheter it is OTA or SAT, HD or SD. I am using an Infocus Screenplay 4800, utilizing the component output from the 211, and switched through a Sony receiver. When I had my 811 this didn't happen, so thats why I suspect it is the 211 receiver. Has anyone else experienced this problem? I would like to know if I am the only with this problem. 


PS: Any comments, suggestions, or repair tips are appreciated, but I might not be able to tryyour suggestions until 4/14/06. That's when DN is coming to replace the switch that went bad yesterday, 04/04/06. 10 days is as soon as they could send someone to check the system. All 3 receivers are down, no signal.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Good luck. I have been a pom pom waver for Dish for at leat five years. I am seriously thinking about going to the "other team."


----------

